# Check your Thetford C250 underfloor vent!!!



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I would recommend that all owners which have a C250 Thetford fitted to check the vent outlet location.

I was suffering from iffy smells whilst travelling which I originally thought was a gas leak. When this was provided to be not the case, I came across Ken's (gaspode) thread also about smells from the toilet. Following his discovery I also found that the C250 was venting directly into the underfloor cavity which was then able to get back into the main living area.

Have now fitted a pipe going to the outside of the van and also implemented his DIY SOG design.

Richard


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard

For anyone else who is interested, here's a link to my original thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1239150.html#1239150

I can confirm that after considerable use over the past couple of months, it does the job brilliantly. Why install a SOG when you've already got most of the system fitted inside your existing cassette?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Ken,

Got it all fitted and working just before we went off to Northern France for 3 weeks and have no re-occurrence of the smells experienced on the previous trip.

I contacted Highbridge where I bought the MH from and advised them to take it up with Rapido.

Richard


----------

